# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Άμμος διατροφής για καναρίνια

## redmakis

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν αυτή την ειδική άμμο που μπορούν να φάνε τα καναρίνια και ειδικά της vitacraft αν μπορούμε να την αναμείξουμε με αυγοτροφή ή σπόρους ή πρέπει να τη βάλουμε σε ξεχωριστή ταΐστρα.

----------


## xarhs

εγω δεν εχω βαλει ποτε αμμο.......... για ασβεστιο χρησιμοποιω τσοφλια απο αυγο αποκλειστικα. Επισης και σουπιοκοκκαλο αν το τρωει ειναι πολυ χρησιμο. Επισης για ασβεστιο μπορεις να δινεις και σουσαμι αλλα και μαρουλι.

----------


## ninos

Μην το κανεις. Δεν το χρειάζονται

----------


## mitsman

Μαρουλι για ασβεστιο???????

----------


## johnakos32

Αν Αυτή η άμμος περιέχει και ενεργο Άνθρακα μαζί με τα τριμμένα όστρακα βοηθάει σε εντερικα προβλήματα κα. Στην πέψη αυτό ξέρω. Άνθρακα βρίσκεις και στο φαρμακείο βέβαια.Δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά σε μια κλούβα πτησης θα Ήταν καλό να υπάρχει. Χάρη το μαρούλι έχει ασβέστιο;

----------


## jk21

το καρβουνακι ή πιο επισημα ο ενεργος ανθρακας ,εχει ρολο απορροφησης τοξινων και πρεπει να υπαρχει ειτε σε μικρα διαστηματα σε αραιη συχνοτητα ή σε εμφανιση συμπτωματων τοξικωσης - δηλητιριασης .Αν βρισκεται μονιμα ,απορροφα και θρεπτικες ουσιες .Ειναι κατι που κακως συνηθιζεται εδω και χρονια απο πολλους .Υπαρχουν αλλες ουσιες με παρομοια δραση οπως ο ζεολιθος ή το ειδος πηλου που τρωνε οι παπαγαλοι στη φυση ,που δεν εχουν παρομοια αποτελεσματα ως προς τα θρεπτικα συστατικα ,αν δινονται βεβαια και κεινα με μετρο στα πουλια .Το γκριτ καλα ειναι να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι ασβεστολιθικο (τετοιο ειναι απο τα οστρακα ) και οχι πυριτικο ,γιατι το  δευτερο δεν απορροφιεται .Ακομα και το ασβεστολιθικο ,αν καποια πουλια το τρωνε μανιωδως πριν προλαβει να απορροφηθει το προηγουμενο που φαγανε ,δημιουργει προβληματα .Χθες μελος μας ανεφερε ανευρεση απο πετραδακια στις κουτσουλιες  απο τον πτηνιατρο και σημαδια αιμοραγιας και στο κλουβι ειχε μονο πετρα με ιχνοστοιχεια ( grit ) γνωστοτατης εταιριας ...

----------


## panos70

παντα εχω μια αυγοθηκη με αμμο και οστρακα,τα πουλια πανε και την στιμπανε και αφου βλεπω οτι τους αρεσει δεν εχω κανενα λογο να μην τους την προσφερω ....παντος χωνευτικη ειναι σιγουρα

----------


## jk21

Aς το παρουμε απο την αρχη .... 

κανει να δινουμε grit ή οχι ;

 κανει αν ειναι απο απορροφησιμη ουσια .Οσα εχουν ασβεστολιθικη συσταση ειναι επιτρεπομενα ,οσα οχι και ειναι απο πυριτιο (silica ) οχι μονο δεν κανει ,αλλα ειναι και επικινδυνα αφου συσσωρευονται στο στομαχι και δεν αποβαλλονται ,ενω αν καποια μικρου μεγεθους αποβληθουν , πληγωνουν στην πορεια το εντερο .Οσο συσσωρευθει στο στομαχι ,σταδιακα το πληγωνει  και εκτος απο το ελκος που δημιουργει ,κλεινει και την οδο της τροφης ... αποτελεσμα αργα ή γρηγορα ο θανατος .Αυτο ομως το grit που ειναι απο επιτρεπομενη ουσια μπορει να δωσει ,οπως και αλλες πηγες οπως σουπιοκοκκαλο και χορταρικα ,αρκετα ιχνοστοιχεια και απαραιτητα μεταλλα , που αν δινονται συχνα ,καλυπτουν εκεινα τις αναγκες .Αν οχι τοτε ειναι απαραιτητο .Προσοχη ομως σε πουλια που παρατηρειται οτι το τρωνε με μανια (καθε μερα σε ποσοτητα ).Ο οργανισμος δεν μπορει να απορροφησει αμεσως μεγαλες ποσοτητες και εχουμε συσσωρευση τους στο στομαχι ,που προσθετικα δημιουργει ανεπιστρεπτι προβλημα 

τα λεει ξεκαθαρα εδω και αν δεν ειναι κατανοητο το αγγλικο κειμενο ,να εξηγησω καποιο ζητουμενο κομματι 

http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1835&aid=2652

Types of grit  
When  discussing grit, it is important to realize there are actually two  types: soluble and insoluble. Soluble forms of grit include cuttlebone,  oyster shell, limestone, and gypsum. Soluble grit is dissolved by acids  as it passes through the bird's digestive system, therefore there is  little danger of it accumulating in the digestive system or causing an  obstruction. Because it dissolves, it does little to aid in the  digestion of whole seeds. It does, however, serve as a source of calcium  and other minerals.
  Insoluble grit is generally in the form of silica, and may range in  size from sand to small pebbles. Insoluble grit remains in the gizzard  and is thought to aid in the mechanical breakdown of food


παμε τωρα στο αν ειναι απαραιτητο ,με την εννοια οτι βοηθα τη χωνεψη .Οχι σε πουλια σαν αυτα που εχουμε στα κλουβια ,εκτος καποιων που το χρειαζονται γιατι τρωνε αμασητους σπορους στη φυση πχ περιστερια , τρυγονια ,δεκαοχτουρες και καποια ορνιθομορφα .Γιατι ; γιατι στα δευτερα χρειαζεται για να αλεσει τους σπορους ,πριν φτασουν στο τελικο στομαχι (στον προστομαχο ) .Τα πουλια που εχουμε στα κλουβια ,σπανε τους σπορους αν ειναι υγειη (εκτος αν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις candida ,megabacteria και προσβολη απο e coli που τους βλεπουμε να βγαινουν στα κοπρανα αχωνευτοι )  και δεν εχουν τετοια αναγκη .Μονο ο θρυματισμος προωθειται απο το grit σε οσα ειδη τον χρειαζονται και οχι η χωνεψη με την εννοια της απορροφησης των θρεπτικων ουσιων αυτη  καθαυτη .Οσα δεν τον χρειαζονται ,δεν εχουν να κερδισουν σε τιποτα 


http://www.finchinfo.com/diet/grit_is_not_necessary.php

 Furthermore, grit is not even beneficial to these passerine species, as  a study done with canaries (which are closely related to finches)  shows. The canaries were divided into two groups, one which was given  access to soluble "grit" and the other which was not given access to any  form of grit.  No significant differences were found between the two  groups regarding food intake.  Additionally, this study found that  insoluble grit (true grit) had absolutely no effect whatsoever on  digestibility values of feed


προσοχη λοιπον στο τι δινουμε και τι καταναλωση εχει  , για μην συμβει κατι τετοιο 

*Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*

----------


## xarhs

> Μαρουλι για ασβεστιο???????


περιεχει τοσο.....  32.00 mg ασβεστιο (μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)

αλλα ο κυριοτερος λογος που το δινουμε ειναι αυτος...

μαρούλι περιέχει:

 - 32.00 mg ασβεστιο (μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)

 - 1.70 mg σιδηρου(μαρούλι -  τρόφιμα 100g)

 - 0.00 mg μαγνησιο(μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)

 - 23.00 mg φωσφορο(μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)

 - 120.00 mg καλιο (μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)

 - 236.00 mg νατριο (μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)
*
βιταμίνες*

μαρούλι περιέχει:

 - 0.15 mg βιταμίνης Α (ρετινόλη ή καροτένιο) (μαρούλι -  Τρόφιμα 100g)

 - 0.04 mg βιταμίνη Β1 (θειαμίνη, Aneurin)  (μαρούλι -  Τρόφιμα 100g)

 - 0.05 mg βιταμίνη Β2 ή ριβοφλαβίνη  (μαρούλι -  Τρόφιμα 100g)

 - 0.40 mg βιταμίνης Β6 ή πυριδοξίνη  (μαρούλι -  Τρόφιμα 100g)

 - 5.00 mg βιταμίνης C ή ασκορβικό οξύ  (μαρούλι -  τρόφιμα 100g)

 - 0.00 mg βιταμίνης Ε ή τοκοφερόλη  (μαρούλι -  Φαγητό 100g)

----------


## jk21

Xαρη το μαρουλι περιεχει ασβεστιο ,οπως και παρα πολλα χορταρικα ,αλλα οχι σε σημαντικοτατη ποσοτητα ,ωστε να θεωρειται σοβαρη πηγη του .100 γρ μαρουλιου που δεν ειναι λιγη ποσοτητα για να φαει καποιος ,δινουν το 4 % των αναγκων του ανθρωπου σε ασβεστιο  .Αντιστοιχα σε πουλια και ειδικα θηλυκα σε ωοτοκια ,δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο ,εκτος αν φαγωθει υπερβολικη ποσοτητα για το μεγεθος ενος πουλιου 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lettuce ( οι λεγομενες << σαλατες >> 
Calcium 35 mg (4%)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romaine_lettuce ( η ελληνικη ποικιλια )
Calcium 33 mg (3%)


αντιθετα το σουσαμι σε 36 γρ  (1 κουπα ) εχει 351 mg ... σε 100 γρ πανω κατω 1000 mg ,πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα 36 του μαρουλιου 

το σπανακι πχ εχει και αυτο διπλασιο απο το μαρουλι

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinach
Calcium 99 mg (10%)


παντως το μαρουλι και ειδικα το ελληνικο ειναι τεραστια πηγη βιταμινης Α

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romaine_lettuce
Vitamin A equiv. 290 μg (36%)

----------


## xarhs

εγω στην περιοδο ωοτοκιας το δινω σε μεγαλες ποσοτητε...... εγω βλεπω οτι βοηθαει τις θυληκες παρα πολυ. δεν το θεωρω κυρια πηγη , για μενα κυρια πηγη ειναι το τσοφλι , αλλα βοηθαει αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο

----------


## jk21

σαφως βοηθαει για αλλους λογους (παντα αν προκειται για καλλιεργουμενο απο μας για τον κινδυνο φαρμακων και εσυ εχεις δικο σου ) και ενας κυριος ειναι η βιταμινη Α οπως εγραψε (δες γιατι το προσθεσα με επεξεργασια μετα και δεν το προλαβες μαλλον )

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οταν γεννα η καναρα , βαζουμε πηγες ασβεστιου μικρες μεγαλες , Το ασβεστιο που εχει η καθε τροφη , εχει και διαφορετικη απορροφηση και εκμεταλλευση απο τον οργανισμο.

Εγω πιστευω οτι αυτο το λιγο που εχουν τα περισσοτερα λαχανικα βοηθαει , οπως επισης βοηθανε και ολα τα υπολοιπα στοιχεια που εχει.

----------


## jk21

κανεις δεν αρνηθηκε οτι και το μαρουλι και αλλα χορταρικα εχουν ασβεστιο και εγω ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα πω ,οτι αν δινουμε χορταρικα συχνα ολο το χρονο και οχι εθιμοτυπικα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα ,το πολυ δυο ,αλλα σαφως συχνοτερα ( 5 τουλαχιστον ) ,ναι  ειναι σπανιο να εχουμε προβληματα και απλα ενα συμπληρωμα διαρκους υπαρξης σουπιοκοκκαλου ,διασφαλιζει επιπλοκες ακομα και σε ωοτοκουσες θηλυκες (εκτος αν εχουν αλλα εσωτερικα προβληματα δυσαπορροφησης )

ομως και το καλαμποκαλευρο εχει 8 με 9 % πρωτεινη ,αλλα δεν το δινουμε για την πρωτεινη , αλλα κυριως για τη λουτεινη του ... προτιμαμαι βρωμη ,κινοα ,καναρινοσπορο απο αμυλουχους με σχεδον διπλασιες πρωτεινες και καποιους λιπαρους οπως το κανναβουρι ,με ακομα περισσοτερες

Με λιγα λογια καλα κανεις και το δινεις για τις βιταμινες του ,που καποιες ειναι σε σημαντικοτατη ποσοτητα ,για την ποικιλια ιχνοστοιχειων του ,αλλα οχι γιατι μπορει να καλυψει αναγκες σε ασβεστιο οπως αλλες επισης φυσικες πηγες ,μπορει ομως να συνεισφερει σε καποιο βαθμο

----------


## xarhs

Εγω δεν δινω μαρουλι για να καλυψω τις αναγκες ασβεστιου , αλλα για να τις συμπληρωσω.  Το βασικο και η κυρια πηγη για τα δικα μου πουλια ειναι το τσοφλι.

Αυτο που σου ειπα πιο πανω , με την απορροφηση δεν το πιστευεις?

εγω παντως με τις ''τεχνικες'' αυτες δεν εχω στα πουλια μου δει ποτε δυστοκια. και θελω να αναφερω οτι σουπιοκοκκαλο , τεχνητα σκευασματα και οτι αλλο υπαρχει δεν τους εχω βαλει ποτε. Για το σουπιοκοκκαλο  απλως δεν ετυχε........

----------


## jk21

Το τσοφλι αν ειναι καλα βρασμενο ,ειναι ισαξιο σαν πηγη με το σουπιοκοκκαλο ,εχουν την ιδια ουσια ,το ανθρακικο ασβεστιο 

για την απορροφηση που λες ,τα πιστευω για αυτο θα σε ενημερωσω οτι το μαρουλι εχει και οξαλικο οξυ  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxalic_acid  και η υψηλη ποσοτητα παροχης (οχι η λελογισμενη ) μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα 

αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που δεν στο σχολιασα πριν ,για να μην σε μπερδεψω περισσοτερο ... γιατι απλα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εσυ που εχεις δικα σου μαρουλια ,δεν πρεπει να φοβασαι και να δινεις οσο εδινες 

δεν δημιουργει το οξαλικο τοσο ευκολα προβληματα ,οπως πχ ακουσαμε σε αλλο thread προσφατα ,που απο φυτο με ελαχιστη ποσοτητα παραπανω ,ειχαμε και καλα νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια  ...

----------


## xarhs

βεβαια βρασμενο το τσοφλι.......  επισης το τσοφλι απο χωριατικα αυγα , εχει και αλλη αξια , διοτι δεν προερχεται απο ''χημικες'' παρεμβασεις , αλλα απο τη φυση.

οσον αφορα για το οξαλικο οξυ δημητρη , εγω απο χορταρικα υπαρχουν φορες που δινω μεγαλες ποσοτητες , δηλαδη να κοβω μια ριζα μαρουλι , να το βαζω 

στο κλουβι και να εξαφανιζεται......

δεν εχουν παθει ποτε τιποτα........ ισα ισα , που οταν δινω χορταρικα και ειδκοτερα μαρουλι , βλεπω αυξηση στον αριθμο αυγων που γεννιουνται.

----------


## panos70

φετος εκτος απο αυγο σουπιοκοκαλο σουσαμι  και διαφορα χορταρκα θα βοηθησω τις θηλυκιες και με  OSTEX TAFARM
**

----------


## jk21

Πανο γραφει πανω την συσταση (συνθεση ασβεστιου και mg ανα γραμμαρι ή ml )να  την εχουμε; επισης τη δοσολογια

----------


## HarrisC

Mην ανακατεψεις αυγοτροφη και αμμο διατροφης.Αναγκαζεις το καναρινι να φαει μεγαλες ποσοτητες αμμου ενω πειναει μαζι με το αυγο.Φαντασου 10-20-30% της ποσοτητας της τροφης του να αποτελειται απο αμμο .Ειναι διαφορετικο να τσιμπολογαει μονο του μικροποσοτητες αμμου που συνηθως το κανει βοηθητικα για χωνεψη .Μπορει να μην τσιμπολογισει και καθολου αμμο.Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.

----------


## kostas bird

το να ανακατεψει καποιος αυγοτροφη με συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα ασβεστιου ειναι εφικτο ομως?δηλαδη ασβεστιο σε σκονη χυμα των 500 γραμμαριων.το ξερει καποιος αυτο?

----------


## HarrisC

Ξυνεις στον τριφτη σουπιοκοκκαλο και το ανακατευεις στην αυγοτροφη.Θελει δοκιμες η ποσοτητα τριμμενου που θα βαλεις για να αρεσει κιολας στα καναρινια

----------


## jk21

Κωστα μην ξυσεις ταμπλετα των 500 mg (μαλλον αυτο εννοεις ) στην αυγοτροφη .Ειναι συμπυκνωμενη ποσοτητα και δεν μπορεις να την απλωσεις (ειδικα επειδη ετσι κι αλλιως μικρο κομματι της χρειαζεται για πανω απο 100 γρ τροφης ) σωστα και μπορει να παει μαζεμενη σε καποιο πουλακι 

Κανε αυτο που λεει ο Χαρης με την φυσικη πηγη (σουπιοκοκκαλο )

----------

